# Thinking about Cape Town



## cincycracker9 (May 18, 2009)

hello, forum..
i've been checking out these forums for a few weeks and decided to post. i know there are plenty of topics about potentially doing expat work in Cape Town, but i decided to start my own thread, explaining my situation.

i am a 29yo american and will get an english/literature degree soon. i am really considering becoming an expat for many reasons and SA, particularly CT, interests me. 

i'll be by myself. i live cheap and do not need much recreational money (i like beers and good times at night, but i don't need much else...really just a place to crash). but, yeah, i need a job..

so, with an english degree, coming from america by myself, do you think i'll be able to get a job? i would like to teach, but can do other things, too (i'm a bartender and have been for years; i've worked in restaurants a lot, too). 
would you say it is an easy/a hard transition to make by myself? cost of living for a guy my age? 

any comments or answers are appreciated greatly. feel free to comment on other things as well..answers i've seen are inconsistent regarding crime, cost, job market, etc. so tell me what you got. 

again, thanks in advance..
jamesizza:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

James, your biggest problem is getting a Permanent residence/Work permit.
SA has a high unemployment rate particularly on what are considered menial jobs such as waiting/bar tending/heckout cashiers so you are competing with locals who are seen to need the jobs more than an Import with an almost Degree.
I suggest you google volunteering in SA as that may give you what you want, not necessarily in Cape Town. 
As to the crime , there's only one way to find out wether you are lucky or not.


----------

